
NYT exposé on Trump's Wuhan lab conspiracy proves Beijing's point - dlcmh
https://news.cgtn.com/news/2020-05-01/NYT-expose-on-Trump-s-Wuhan-lab-conspiracy-proves-Beijing-s-point-Q8jX58ueQ0/index.html
======
gnusty_gnurc
> The explanation is simple: claims to knowledge are mere hyperbole

I think if anything is true in that article, it's that sentence fragment -
which funny enough undermines the entire "know-it-all" tone of the article.

------
EricE
Wow, so much crap in that it’s hard to know where to start.

I guess with what they consider a central point - just because it was a
natural virus doesn’t mean it couldn’t have been released from that lab.

That lab has had serious issues with controlling substances in and from it -
one report noted tissue from the lab ended up in the wet market next door!
Think about that for a moment.

I’m a firm believer in the whole “do not attribute to malice that which can be
more easily explained by stupidity” - I think it’s far more likely it was
general carelessness that released the virus into the environment; after all
they have already done it multiple times before - and those are the incidents
we know about! China isn’t exactly known for being an open book.

Where things obviously got malicious was in their handling of the outbreak
once the thing was unleashed on the public. Actions such as blocking people
from entering but allowing people to leave for days after announcing a full
lock down in a few days - if you are sincerely trying to contain something you
don’t give everyone a three day heads up to get the hell out of town or be
trapped for who knows how long.

I’ve heard a couple of analyst suspect China realized they were going to take
an economic hit from having to contain this thing internally and didn’t want
to take the hit alone. Yup, that’s pretty cynical but it sounds entirely
plausible to me. After all, these are Communists - that anyone should be
surprised they don’t value their citizens or anyone else’s life should not be
a surprise. If you find this implausible, I highly suggest you brush up on
your world history from books 10 years old or older. There’s been a lot of
people carrying water for Chinese propaganda in the western world for some
time now; it’s time to root it out now that the CCP has shown their true
colors in the handling of Covid-19.

